# New way to do  Hummas...  Best ever



## zippy12 (Sep 9, 2018)

https://jenniferguerrero.com/2017/1...he-worlds-most-lickable-hummus-and-tabbouleh/

I soak the small chick peas in water and baking soda over night ... no salt

then I peel the skins off after boiling








The grinding for 3 min is absolutly needed  






Added the cumin and paprika and salt and whirl






Super light and creamy!
I could eat this all day long!

WOW


----------



## js0813 (Sep 9, 2018)

Z
 zippy12
 that sounds and looks awesome!  I need to try making it like that with just the baking soda.

Squeezing those little dudes out of their skins is about a pain.  Man I wish there was an easier way.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2018)

Never had Hummus, but you certainly make it look good!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2018)

Please pass the Pita chips.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Sep 9, 2018)

Yummus!


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 9, 2018)

This is the way to make it! use the small dried chick peas....   You will eat this 24/7


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 9, 2018)

It looks good, Zippy.
But pealing chick peas? Holy Mackerel!
What does the baking soda do for the chick peas?


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sonny

A common issue is that when the beans *are* soaked in water the environment is too acidic for their cellulose-based cells. *Baking soda*, a leavener, swoops in to save the day by raising the pH levels of the water, making the *chickpeas* more soluble and thus able to cook more quickly


----------



## tropics (Sep 10, 2018)

Zippy I have never tried Hummas ! I have cooked dry beans using baking soda,they cook up real fast no pre-soak needed.
Richie


----------



## xray (Sep 10, 2018)

Nice Hummus, looks real creamy. Used to make my own quite a bit but gotten lazy and buy it nowadays.

I’ll bring the chips!


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks xray...

After eating this I cant go back to the store humus ...  not creamy enough...


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 10, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> Sonny
> 
> A common issue is that when the beans *are* soaked in water the environment is too acidic for their cellulose-based cells. *Baking soda*, a leavener, swoops in to save the day by raising the pH levels of the water, making the *chickpeas* more soluble and thus able to cook more quickly



Thanks Zippy!
I did make some Humus a while back, but I used canned chickpeas.
How difficult is the pealing process?
IIRC, the only thing I've pealed was blanched tomatoes, and those were really easy when blanched. But 'mators are a bit larger than peas..


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 10, 2018)

The peeling does take some time, but the recipe does not mention it.  I feel it makes the hummus real creamy...  so try it both ways.

Ditch the canned chick peas.  Get small dried CP's.


----------



## dls1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Some very nice looking hummus, Zippy. Like!

The recipe I've used for hummus for many years is very similar to the one you used and I have no problem with the skins or a need for peeling. Comparing the two recipes there's only one significant difference I see and that's during the cooking stage. In step 2 of the recipe you used, it says to bring the water and baking soda to a boil, add the chickpeas, then reduce to simmer for 40-50 minutes. In the recipe I use, the chickpeas, after they've been soaked overnight and drained, are added to a dry sauce pan, along with the baking soda, and cooked over high heat for 3 minutes while being constantly stirred. Then, water is added, brought to a boil where it remains, and the chickpeas are cooked for 10-20 minutes, depending upon the size and age of the chickpeas. When this stage is finished, the chickpeas are very soft and tender, but not mushy.

During the cooking, the skins float to the surface and I just skim them off with a fine mesh strainer. What residual skins that remain attached, if any, come off easily when I drain and rinse the chick peas.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 10, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> The peeling does take some time, but the recipe does not mention it.  I feel it makes the hummus real creamy...  so try it both ways.
> 
> Ditch the canned chick peas.  Get small dried CP's.



The recipe looks easy.
I wonder, ever considered lightly smoking the dry chickpeas before starting?
(Just to try giving some a little Ta-Wang...)
Probably wash off... I'd guess.


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 10, 2018)

not wash off ... become liquid smoke


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 10, 2018)

Gonna have to try this one!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 10, 2018)

What? No garlic!

I've made hummus out of just about every bean or pea imaginable, but it's NEVER looked THAT smooth. Wow. Likee!


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 22, 2018)

Actually when I make mine I chop the dried garbanzos in the coffee grinder first, not powder but like course sugar. Then into my pressure cooker with fresh garlic and badura. Makes the processing easier.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Sep 22, 2018)

Try using an instant pot or pressure cooker to cook the garbonzos. No need to soak overnight. Put beans in Instant pot, add some garlic and onion, set timer for 35 min. Let pot do natural release.


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 22, 2018)

On another note the small container's at the store which they want 3.99 or more for and contain only two chips worth I made enough to fill a superbowl party with leftovers  from 1# of dried beans.


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 25, 2018)

I made this last night with the skins on and the texture was coarse.  Some like coarse I like creamy.  So remove the skins for creamy.

As for the Instant Pot - My take is I want the boiled liquid to add back into the grind.  The IP will not boil down the water as the chick peas cook....


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 25, 2018)

Flour tortilla, thick layer of hummus paste, minced onion, sprinkle of taco seasoning, layer of shredded Mexican cheese, Shredded lettuce, chopped tomato, black olive, (sour cream optional)...  Roll up and cut into rolls. insert a toothpick and place on a platter. Repeat. Salsa and/or sour cream on the side. Football season is here!!!!!

I have always used canned garbanzos. But DUH!!! Never thought to make them from dry! BIG LIKE!


----------

